

Get rid of callbacks without the overhead of promises and generators - wearhere
https://mixmax.com/blog/node-fibers-using-synchronize-js

======
bonobo3000
The concurrency model seems to be the same as threads. Since JS doesn't have
threads, thats great, but claiming that "let you write asynchronous code as if
it were synchronous." is a little much. Try mutating shared state async while
pretending your code is sync and see how far that gets you.

